# HELP PLEASE! Baby pigeon swallows syringe tube!



## Ali16 (Apr 17, 2012)

A couple of hours ago, we were feeding our baby Racing pigeon baby formula - via a syring with a plastic tube at the end - when he took a massive gulp and swallowed the tube. The tube just slipped off. Its the first time this has ever happened and we've had pigeons for near 20yrs. We're absolutely horrified. The little thing is still peeping hungrily, as if nothing has happened. We've felt the crop and rest of body for any sign of the tube, but we can't feel it at all. I don't know how to handle this situation. Has this ever happened to anyone before? Can the tube be pooped out? Oh God. =/


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

I suggest you to give accurate information, age of the baby, lenth and thikness of the tube and a picture of the tube. A picture of the baby.

Call a vet and ask for advice immediately. If he is going to survive depends of how fast its done what can be done.


----------



## Ali16 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi ETPhonehome, thanks for replying!
Our little pigeon is about 4weeks old...he's a strong, chubby, healthy Racing pigeon...and the tube in length was about 3centimetres, diameter 5millimetres, semi-hard...He was eating hungrily, and it was such a shock, split second gulp, my sister panicked, the damn tube disappeared...currently, he's still lively and peeping


----------



## Ali16 (Apr 17, 2012)

Its getting to be midnight here, the only 24hr vet just told us zip, pigeons arent his expertise.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Ali16 said:


> Hi ETPhonehome, thanks for replying!
> Our little pigeon is about 4weeks old...he's a strong, chubby, healthy Racing pigeon...and the tube in length was about 3centimetres, diameter 5millimetres, semi-hard...He was eating hungrily, and it was such a shock, split second gulp, my sister panicked, the damn tube disappeared...currently, he's still lively and peeping


Take him to the vet ASAP, they can try to fish it out before it gets further down in him... it should be an emergency...call NOW.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

If professional advice is not possible till tomorrow my first guess is to give him or something to help him pass the tube through the digestive system or to vomit it. Oils or alike

In pets like dogs and cats vets use this method as a first try.

Surgery its the last option if the object do not pass through or obstruct the digestion.

I do not know if a bird can be sedated and the object taken off from his beak


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The longer the wait the worse for the bird... he needs the vet ASAP. I can not say that strong enough.. not oil for his digestion.


----------



## Ali16 (Apr 17, 2012)

We have paraffin oil which we used to help our chicken once. Would that be ok? How many drops?
We can't find a vet specialising in birds where we live. Especially now its midnight. The vets here treat dogs and cats mostly - we spent $3000 on our chicken a couple years ago at one smart vet, only to have them kill it in the by doing surgery.


----------



## Ali16 (Apr 17, 2012)

what exactly will happen once the tube goes lower? Is it possible the tube can just get lodged and remain inside withhout causing harm? What are the chances he will poop it out?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Ali16 said:


> what exactly will happen once the tube goes lower? Is it possible the tube can just get lodged and remain inside withhout causing harm? What are the chances he will poop it out?



another pigeon here swallowed a part from an ink pen... he died. so Im not sure why I need to post this again.. but take him now.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

I found this page to make an online consult, its paid but you can try.

Scroll down to the end of the page

http://www.petmd.com/dog/emergency/common-emergencies/e_dg_swallowed_objects#.T4165dXhcYJ


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Ali16 said:


> Hi ETPhonehome, thanks for replying!
> Our little pigeon is about 4weeks old...he's a strong, chubby, healthy Racing pigeon...and the tube in length was about 3centimetres, diameter 5millimetres, semi-hard...He was eating hungrily, and it was such a shock, split second gulp, my sister panicked, the damn tube disappeared...currently, he's still lively and peeping


At 4 weeks, he should be eating by himself, not relying on you to feed him. Good luck though and hope he makes it


----------



## Ali16 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi! 

ETPhonehome and everyone, I appreciate your advice, thank you! Spirit Wings, are you a vet that you're so pro-vet? I don't know how it is over where you live, but from past experience, concerning both our dogs and poultry, vets have proved to be nothing but money snitching, fake promise giving pond scum. Every pet that has gone to get 'help', has ended up dying under their handling or being put down under their advice. The $3675 chicken was the last straw when it comes to vets. When our 3rd chook got peritonitis to the point she was waddling within a week, we extracted the liquid ourselves....she's alive and pecking to this day. Our first two with the same condition were put under the knife and never came back home. Anyhows, that's my story with the vets here.

Onto our 'Gumball' update!  We felt the tube in his crop last night, around 1am, to our relief. However since he had food in there, we decided to leave him be till morning. We woke at 7am, the little guy was peeping like normal...alive, thankgod ...and the tube was still in the crop, as was just a tiny bit of food. Dad got a razor, made an incision in the crop, we manipulated the stupid tube out, and that was it. Barely any blood, peeping for food carried right on, and when Dad popped him back on his feet, Gumball was back. Dad didn't even stitch the incision. He's currently content, fed and back in his box with our other 3 babies 'Milo', 'Snowball', and 'Razzle'.

So, they do survive!! As long as its located in the crop, and extracted, its all good!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Ali16 said:


> Hi!
> 
> ETPhonehome and everyone, I appreciate your advice, thank you! Spirit Wings, are you a vet that you're so pro-vet? I don't know how it is over where you live, but from past experience, concerning both our dogs and poultry, vets have proved to be nothing but money snitching, fake promise giving pond scum. Every pet that has gone to get 'help', has ended up dying under their handling or being put down under their advice. The $3675 chicken was the last straw when it comes to vets. When our 3rd chook got peritonitis to the point she was waddling within a week, we extracted the liquid ourselves....she's alive and pecking to this day. Our first two with the same condition were put under the knife and never came back home. Anyhows, that's my story with the vets here.
> 
> ...


That is good! and exactly what needed to happen for him. Im sorry you feel that way about vets in YOUR area, the words you used are far from the truth here where I live, harsh words with a broad brush stroke is pretty ignorant, but that is your experience not mine. glad you guys know more than an educated vet does even without training or college! sometimes folks can be their own "medicine men" esp persons who do not have the means or avaliblity just like in days past. surprized you did not know what to do from the begining and took care of it. great news. .


----------



## Ali16 (Apr 17, 2012)

Spirit Wings!  Yes its a good ending! What unnerved us at the start was the fact we couldn't feel the tube in the crop at all, so we assumed itd already gone lower =/ The vet thing, mmm, no, we're not fans of them, maybe we're just unlucky here. I'm glad to hear they're great over where you live! 

Cheers & all the best!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Ali16 said:


> Spirit Wings!  Yes its a good ending! What unnerved us at the start was the fact we couldn't feel the tube in the crop at all, so we assumed itd already gone lower =/ The vet thing, mmm, no, we're not fans of them, maybe we're just unlucky here. I'm glad to hear they're great over where you live!
> 
> Cheers & all the best!


well, Im pretty sure it could of been taken from his crop without cutting him.. as that was the whole point in getting it done sooner than later.. opening his mouth and getting a hemostat in there to pull it out would of been probalby sufficent instead of cutting his crop. but that is just my opinion and you know what people say about those.


----------



## Akaaka (10 mo ago)

Ali16 said:


> A couple of hours ago, we were feeding our baby Racing pigeon baby formula - via a syring with a plastic tube at the end - when he took a massive gulp and swallowed the tube. The tube just slipped off. Its the first time this has ever happened and we've had pigeons for near 20yrs. We're absolutely horrified. The little thing is still peeping hungrily, as if nothing has happened. We've felt the crop and rest of body for any sign of the tube, but we can't feel it at all. I don't know how to handle this situation. Has this ever happened to anyone before? Can the tube be poop
> The same





Ali16 said:


> A couple of hours ago, we were feeding our baby Racing pigeon baby formula - via a syring with a plastic tube at the end - when he took a massive gulp and swallowed the tube. The tube just slipped off. Its the first time this has ever happened and we've had pigeons for near 20yrs. We're absolutely horrified. The little thing is still peeping hungrily, as if nothing has happened. We've felt the crop and rest of body for any sign of the tube, but we can't feel it at all. I don't know how to handle this situation. Has this ever happened to anyone before? Can the tube be pooped out? Oh God. =/


The same thing happened with me too.
Please help me.
How should I remove the tube?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Won't you be able to remove it with tweezers?


----------

